# normal.dot problem with word 2003



## Bokkie (Aug 5, 2005)

I solved my normal.dot problem, and maybe it can help others with similar problems:

Error:
I suddenly had a problem with word 2003 crashing on me upon opening my documents, and trying to overwrite the normal.dot template.
Removing it didn't help, neither did copying a 'good' one from a colleague.

If I created a new document, word would crash upon saving, and try to save the normal.dot template.

With NAV I checked, but no virus to be found. 

My machine (Dell inspiron 8600) had been working ok for a year.
Installing office SP1 didn't help either. 

Solution (for my situation):
Setting the default printer back to my original one(!)

It turned out I had hooked my computer up to a different network, and configured their network printer on my machine, and used it as default for a while.

Somehow by resetting the printer back to the one of my 'default' network, when not on the 'other' network solved the problem. No more crashes, no more problems with normal.dot, and all documents opened smoothly again.

I don't know if it was the pinter driver/setting (Xerox) or the fact that due to that setting Word somehow tried to hook up/search for the not existing network, and crashed.

Hope this solution works for others too.


----------

